# Scottsdale Culinary Institute



## princess (Apr 11, 2003)

I'll be attending SCI in October, and I was just wondering if anyone here has attended or is attending SCI? I have toured the campus and spoken to both administrators and professors, but I would love to hear more about the program from a student or alumni.

Thanks!


----------



## jtmac (Feb 6, 2003)

Hello! My name is Josh and I started at S.C.I. in Feb, 2003. What kind of information would you like to know?


----------



## princess (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Josh: Thanks for responding!

I'm just wondering what you think of the program so far. What are some of the classes you've taken, and what do you think of them? When I took my campus tour, my academic advisor only mentioned a few of the classes I'd be taking there. Also, I have no experience working in a restaurant... everything I know is just from home cooking. Is there anything in particular you can think of that I should know before school starts (cooking methods, culinary terms, books I should read, etc.), or does the first class you take there teach you all the basics you'll need to know to do well at SCI?

I'm extremely excited to be going to SCI, but I'm also nervous because I really want to succeed there. So, any information on what you're doing in school, what you think of the school so far, and any advice for a future student you have would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks, Sarah


----------



## jtmac (Feb 6, 2003)

Sarah,
I am about two months into the program and I can tell that I have loved everyday so far. The chef instructors and people I have meet have been some of the coolest and most knowledgable I have known. As far as studying before you go, I wouldn't worry about it. The first class you take is basics and it is six weeks. You will get a good taste of everything in there. After basics you will spend the rest of the program going deeper into everything. The people I have meet that are farther in the program than I am say they also really like the classes they are in. Remember that you get out what you put in though. If you go out of your way to talk with the chefs and make friends in class you will enjoy your experience much more. There are people in my class of all ages and experience from none to 20+ years in the food industry, don't worry about anything. If ya got any questions feel free to ask  -Josh


----------



## meggersaz (May 24, 2003)

I go to SCI and am currently in Managment and Nutrition (about the half-way point). It has been great!!! All of the instructers are pretty good and they really know what they are talking about and the love what they do. Are you planning on going AM or PM? Well good luck and if you have any questions, I'll be happy to answer them for you!

Meghan:chef:


----------



## princess (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Meghan!

It's nice to talk with some people who are actually attending SCI. I don't begin until October, but I am very excited! 

I have no idea which class time I'll select. I was going to attend the PM one, but I just got a letter which says that beginning with the July class, they are changing to three class times, instead of the two (5:30-11:30, 11:45-5:45 or 6:00-12:00). Are your schedules changing, or do you get to keep going at the same time? I'm a little dissapointed because I'm planning to keep working during school, and the 3:30 class time would have been perfect. Now I have no idea what I'll do because the first one begins so early (I'd have to get up at 4am to make class), the middle is inconvenient for working (at least for my current job), and the last one gets out so late. I have to give my student advisor my decision by June 5th, so I've got to decide soon.

I don't really have any questions yet. I just got my class list, and they all sound fun! If it's ok, I'm going to keep your & Josh's name handy in case I have some questions closer to when I start school.

Thanks for your response  

Sarah


----------



## meggersaz (May 24, 2003)

Hey Sarah!

I didn't even know that they were changing the time thing. Thats too bad! I like going to school in the morning. It works well for a resturant job to work at night (although I don't have one). Well I will talk to you later!

Meghan


----------



## iamabell (Jun 11, 2003)

Hello future mates, I'm Isabel and I want to go to SCI but Im not even near to Scottsdale, I live in Mexico.
I have some questions I've been trying to make since I found SCI, I hope you´ll reply.

1.This is a very ackward and indiscret but :blush: , How much will it cost for me to go to SCI? I mean, how do you pay and how much? and would it cost more if I'm not American?
2.When does the term start
3.Do you have foreign classmates?
4.Am I too young to study in SCI? I'll finish High School next year when I turn 18.

Please, I´ve asked this questions over and over again, and no one wants to answer me (in SCI).
I need this answers, Thank you.

Isabel.:chef:


----------



## la_bella (Aug 7, 2003)

I am also going to be attending Scottsdale Culinary Institute in October...at least I am hoping to. I have just applied and am waiting for a response although the way the admissions rep. talks, I should get in. I found a weblog a SCI student created in which they actually documented every day of class. 
SCI Student Experience 
I found it kind of helpful. You can check it out.


----------



## iamabell (Jun 11, 2003)

Thank you, that was very...er, educational!!! 
It was just what I needed:chef:


----------



## devildogchef2b (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey I just registered on this site, and really think this is cool. I just applied to SCI, and have been accepted, but don't go for another year yet. I am just in the process of filling out the financial aid paperwork. I was so glad to see others who were attending also, and don't feel so bad about not working in a professional kitchen before after seeing the replies. I am really anxious, and can't wait to go. I'm moving from Arkansas to go to school there, so it will be a bit of a change. I would just like some tips on what to expect for a newcomer. I'm probably older than most students, but have heard it's a broad mix of ages and backgrounds there also. Well it's great to have a site like this to go to for info. I'll be tapping into this goldmine from time to time for information. Hopefully I will get my dream, and make this happen.


----------



## txtca.student (Aug 23, 2003)

I start my eight week monday, and i love it so far. TCA is the same program, and is run the same way here in Austin...Good luck, and have fun.:bounce:


----------



## meggersaz (May 24, 2003)

Hey everyone!

I'm still going to SCI and I have about 2 months left (3 1/2 classes) whoo hooo!! I'm in Showpieces right now and it is amazing! Although I heard that now it is going to be gone pretty shortly. If anyone has any questions about the school or are in school let me know how you are doing!!!

Meghan:chef:


----------



## tee (Apr 8, 2004)

Hello fellow culinarians i'm attending too this coming Oct. I actually have a orientations this coming sept. 30 maybe I could meet you guys there (Tim Luy 19 yrs. old). Can't wait and by the way I never had a work experiences too. Only by watching, follwing a recipe in some books or magazines and doing a trial & error. Well I see you guys around school and good luck to all students who are about to graduate.


----------



## daveinkc (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi My name is Dave I would like to know about the school as far as if you from out of state where do you stay while in school? I have a co-signer for school will that cover all the fees? What other money do you need while your going to school ther? and shelly told me that you can work while attending school is this true.
Thanks Dave


----------

